
Show HN: Cloakist (custom domains and branding for any platform) - rudolfbono
We noticed that many big platforms don&#x27;t let you add custom domains, nor your own branding.<p>Just a couple weeks ago, Atlassian announced that they won&#x27;t be supporting custom domains for their Cloud products this year. That feature request has been open for 10+ years.<p>And it&#x27;s not just the dinosaurs like Atlassian. Newer kids on the block like Notion, ClickUp and RoamResearch also don&#x27;t offer custom domains (or custom branding).<p>We&#x27;ve built Cloakist to solve this. It lets you put any public site at a custom domain, with your own branding added to the page.<p>Making this has been a really interesting experience so far, from both a technical and product perspective.<p>Curious to hear what the HN community makes of it and what advice you may have for me.<p>You can find live examples, use cases and more info at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloak.ist if interested.
======
detaro
How deep does it modify the pages? Because there's tons of ways for this to
break pages that are not just some static HTML.

------
mleonard
Interesting. Tell us more about the technical side of things. How does it work
on your end??

